# 9mm suggestions



## Militant_Tiger

Could anyone suggest a reliable, fairly accurate, and hopefuly cheap 9mm semi automatic?


----------



## agrotom

The Charles Daly copy of the Hi-Power is an excellent 9MM. :sniper: Very resonable and reliable. The best of both worlds. I have a 1911 Charles Daly and the workmanship is fantastic!!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm

If you're really in high school you can't own one


----------



## Militant_Tiger

In reality I cant own any gun, but I can shoot any gun that an adult owns, had they not yet invented guns when you were a kid bob? :lol:


----------



## Bobm

Nope in my cave we hunted dinos with spears :lol: now thats sport! You can own a long gun though you just can't purchase it, your parents can for you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It doesnt make too much difference if you "own" said gun since it will still be subject to the same rules as if your parent owned it.


----------



## Bobm

If you take a hunter saftey course and are responsible they should let you hunt with it. I was hunting every day when I was your age. Do you live in a city where you can't just wander out the back door to hunt? My dad let me buy a 12 guage Ithica pump which I still have and I had a blast. He wouldn't let me have a 22 until I was 18 he said they carry to far same with a deer rifle. I could hunt everything from deer to rabbits with that shotgun, and did.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Bobm said:


> If you take a hunter saftey course and are responsible they should let you hunt with it. I was hunting every day when I was your age. Do you live in a city where you can't just wander out the back door to hunt? My dad let me buy a 12 guage Ithica pump which I still have and I had a blast. He wouldn't let me have a 22 until I was 18 he said they carry to far same with a deer rifle. I could hunt everything from deer to rabbits with that shotgun, and did.


I wish that I had said area to hunt in, I have got to drive about 4 hours to get to some good hunting land (that isint already crawling with other hunters that is).


----------



## Uncle Fudd

To answer your orig. post.
Their are any number of good, quality semi auto pistols. But your question would indicate the need for quality and price. 
Two are famous in my shooting range.
Glock, (any model) but the most common is the model 19 or the same size frame in the Springfield XD. The Springfield XD being about $70 to $80 dollars per copy less expensive.
You will be able to shoot either one for the rest of your life and pass it on to your kids before they break or wear out.
Hope this helps.
Uncle Fudd


----------



## People

Ruger also makes a reliable gun. I was never really able to shoot mine real well. Every one who I let shoot it they were able to hit way better than I could with it. I have since traided it off for a Glock 19. With the Glock I have critters way out there. Taurus also makes lower cost hand guns I have shot there copy of the 92f and it was a very well constructed gun. Was not as well polished as the bretta but still a good gun.


----------



## go4thegusto

I was at East Grand Forks Cabelas yesterday. They have a used FN 9mm for $249.00. Glock technology in a better feeling quality pistol. This is a great bargain. FN is a high end company who made lots of other brands like Browning at times.


----------



## Bore.224

MT! The extra money you may spend on a firearm is worth it. You get what you pay for and autopistols are freaky breed. some folks are happy with a gun that goes bang bang and can hit a door sized target at 50 feet, if this is you buy a cheapo. Also stay away from the 1911 Very expensive but you will not get what you pay for! I would recomend dishing out the extra money it will be worth the wait in the long run Go with a SIG or Beretta or Glock! The SIG being the best of the three. Ok 1911 fans Im ready!! :sniper:


----------



## the_rookie

if you get a 9mm dont use it for hunting just not enough power if your going to hunt wit a handgun go with a 45 or 44mag way more power


----------



## Bore.224

stop making rookie mistakes? It depends what yer hunting,9mm works great for rabbits raccoon etc etc!! 8)


----------



## the_rookie

I never said it WASNT made for hunting i assumed it was deer because thats what mostly everybody here hunts with there handgun


----------



## Militant_Tiger

They don't call it parabellum (meaning for war) for nothing.


----------



## Gohon

> They don't call it parabellum (meaning for war) for nothing.


The Parabellum name comes from ancient Latin saying Si vis Pacem, Para bellum - if you want Peace, prepare for War.

Bore.224 is right though, go with quality if possible. If you want a cheap gun that is reliable and accurate the Keltec P-11 is a well kept secret that won't bust the bank, but if you want the ATV of pistols I would go with the Ruger. Having said that my choice if you can swing it is the SIG. Accurate and reliable right out of the box. Personally since price is about the same I would look at the 40 S&W before settling on the 9MM.


----------



## the_rookie

I dont know about you MT but I would shoot a terrorist with a .45 over a 9mm anyday


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> I dont know about you MT but I would shoot a terrorist with a .45 over a 9mm anyday


Rookie, your stupid comments have been sorely missed. Welcome back.


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> Could anyone suggest a reliable, fairly accurate, and hopefuly cheap 9mm semi automatic?


Sig 228, it ain't cheap, but it is reliable and accurate.

huntin1


----------



## dlip

> I dont know about you MT but I would shoot a terrorist with a .45 over a 9mm anyday


Well rookie, you have to be able to hit them before you decide what you want to shoot them with. I'll tell you now, nobody is going to be able to decipher the difference when they get shot with either. But, now that I'm of my soapbox, I'd shoot em with whatever I could get to first.


----------



## the_rookie

a colt .45 with a 325 grain bullet goes 1325fps producing 1267 fpe 
while a 147 grain luger bullet travels at 1200 fps producing 475 fpe 
if u got a phyco terrorist coming at u what woudl u use!!!!!


----------



## dlip

I like the idea of how one sided your statistics are. You get quite possible the highest grain you can in a JHP and then you compare it to a 9mm FMJ. I don't think that terrorist is going to be able to tell you the difference. Believe me, if you can get a fairly accurate 45 acp, more power to you. But everyone that I have shot has been less accurate than I would like to share. But that is the GI standard issue. They are a nice pistol at ten yards or less, which is a common distance for self defence. I own a Remington Rand 45 acp GI issue. Passed down by my grandfather. I'd still rather have the 9mm. Do you own any 45's Rookie? Share what models if you do.


----------



## the_rookie

ya actually i do have shot a .45 im not sure what the name is but its got a 8 inch barrel and its semi auto and has a 7 round clip and kiks like a motha...

and you ahve shot people? r u in the army?


----------



## dlip

the_rookie said:


> ya actually i do have shot a .45 im not sure what the name is but its got a 8 inch barrel and its semi auto and has a 7 round clip and kiks like a motha...
> 
> and you ahve shot people? r u in the army?


Yeah, back before I really figured out what I was doing with mine, I had trouble with controlling it during rapid fire. Why the questions?


----------



## dlip

Oh, and to answer your question MT, I don't have first hand experience with the 9mm when it comes to owning them. However, I shoot them quite a bit when I go to the range with relatives. I agree wiht the first suggestion about the Charles Daly copy of the High Power. That is quite a gun.


----------



## crittergetter

reliable, accurate, & fairly cheap,
i would have to suggest a ruger model semi-auto.


----------



## the_rookie

Well I would just like to thank you for serving our country and what war were you in? Thats why the questions... And next why woudlnt you want a hard hitting gun when some crazed man is coming after you?


----------



## dlip

No, I have never served, and have never shot a person. Sure, who wouldn't want a hard hitting gun. But you have to be able to hit them first like I said earlier. Who says a 9mm isn't a hard hitting gun. I sure think it is. There is more energy out of a 45? Yes, that is true, but a 9mm will still do the job and more. And MT was asking for 9mm suggestions.


----------



## crittergetter

mt only mentioned 9mm suggestions, i must have missed the part
where he wrote needing killing/knockdown power for self defense,
i must need a new perscription or something.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I had plans on using it for a target gun, some plinking and maybe small game. I highly doubt that it would ever be used as a self defense gun, I don't plan to carry.


----------



## Bore.224

Go with the sig or maybe even a glock 35 its like a longslide with a 5.5 inch barrel. avail in .40 or 9mm. I hear they are good shooters may get one myself oneday!


----------

